# Where should I put my power feeds?



## Eliczo (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello,

Finally got my track sorted.

Question is, how many power points should I use and also wheres the best place to put them?


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Not sure if you are using flex track or sectional. General rule of thumb is one power point per section of flex track. For sectional, you might consider every two feet. Not sure what turnouts you will be using. Some turnouts require different consideration for power points. If you are using Kato track, you might want to visit Fifer Hobby's web site for adding power drops, etc for Kato track. 

http://www.fiferhobby.com/html/how_to_pages.html


----------



## Eliczo (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm using Peco Setrack, ST 5 & 6 for the turn outs, just tried it with one feed to the bottom middle, needs more. Gonna work out how many...


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

I am using road bed track, how would I do this with that kind of track? I am using EZ track and power-loc. Reason for that is that it is affordable for me and I dont have to spend more money on tools, not to mention that my layout will be going near the top of my room's ceiling.


----------

